# Telephone Huts - October 2015 (FE)



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 25, 2015)

I was just biking going down a little country lane today and I stumbled across these two buildings in the trees, So I stopped off and had a look. 

I thought the right hand building from the road was a bungalow, Clearly not, but this place was more interesting than I thought it would be. They seem to be former RAF buildings for an airfield nearby. There are boxes of classic 80's items dotted around the place, There's a car outside which is rotting and has a dead cat in the front seat. 





[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Telephone Huts by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 25, 2015)

Dauntless, that is a cool place! Great photos


----------



## smiler (Oct 25, 2015)

I enjoyed this Dauntless and you're right there's some fantastic bits an pieces in there, Lovely Pics, Many Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2015)

Belting find and some great stuff lying around.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 26, 2015)

That's different. There seems to be a bit of everything here, enough for a jumble sale.


----------



## Potter (Nov 6, 2015)

I've got a phone exactly the same as those grey and brown ones, and it still works.


----------



## dead format (Nov 10, 2015)

fascinating to see some original boxed Telecom Ambassador phones - interestingly there is also a mid 1960's cardboard box with GPO written on it - did you manage to identify what that was Dauntless?


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 18, 2015)

nice pictures.. Why so many phones?!


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice! Always good when you randomly find a place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikeRace (Dec 14, 2015)

Great find, looks like asbestos central


----------

